# Free Oysters.....Nough Said!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

3pm til they're all gone... Be there and don't miss out!!

:thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Is the grill going to be out there? I have some lionfish and snapper I can bring


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Wife & I should be there early. Would like to meet some other members.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, Stephanie and Leo are unable to bring the grill out tonight so if anyone would like to bring a grill it would definitely be appreciated!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks to be pretty windy? Anybody gonna show?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, we already have forum peeps here and lots of oysters!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Banana Tom don't count, he camps out there from 7AM!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Well okay then. We're sound side right now but will be right over.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and a bud are heading out there shortly Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

CRAP big fire on the interstate!! Got us held up.....


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well we showed up late but we had a great time ! Rain caught up with us. Great people out there making sure we where happy Hats off to you all! Will see ya next Wednesday!


----------



## Hogmauler (Jun 6, 2008)

Will try to make it out there this wed. if y'all dont mind.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this going on today? I'll try to make it out there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

goheel said:


> Is this going on today? I'll try to make it out there.


Every Wednesday, till the end of the year, weather permitting.

This is season 5 for this weekly event.


----------

